# [Finnish NR] Janne Lehtimäki 4BLD 3:36.48



## tseitsei (Oct 26, 2015)

This beat old NR by 1.26s 

Memo was still 15-20s too slow. Execution was ok but nothing special... Will improve on this still


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 26, 2015)

Very impressive


----------



## Berd (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice! Slowly grinding down the the national record...


----------



## Hari (Oct 26, 2015)

Gj :tu I have 3 attempts this weekend. Will keep this as my target


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 26, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Very impressive





Berd said:


> Nice! Slowly grinding down the the national record...



Thanks!



Hari said:


> Gj :tu I have 3 attempts this weekend. Will keep this as my target



I trust you will beat it  You are already faster than me unofficially and this is not even that good solve for me... BUT I have probably 1 or 2 comps still coming this year so I hope to be able to improve this to something closer to 3:10 :tu


----------



## moralsh (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats on beating NR, was any of the DNFs in 5BLD close?

The OCD inside me was more focused on the blindfold than on the cube , did you noticed it before watching the video?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 26, 2015)

Amazing  I memo twice as long as your total time  How are your normal home times?


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 26, 2015)

moralsh said:


> Congrats on beating NR, was any of the DNFs in 5BLD close?
> 
> The OCD inside me was more focused on the blindfold than on the cube , did you noticed it before watching the video?



1st attempt was the only decent one. I think it was only off because 1 setup that I did uncorrectly somewhere near the end.

And my blindfold looks like that in most of my solves because it's way too loose and old 



MatejMuzatko said:


> Amazing  I memo twice as long as your total time  How are your normal home times?



Thanks. Well that's pretty close to my normal avg times at home but good solves for me are low 3's and I even have a handfull of sub 3's at home. All 2:5x


----------

